# BBS Center cap size question (RZ)



## tumyeto (Sep 13, 2006)

I tried searching but no luck please cut me some slack if this has been asked a million times before

Picked up a set of BBS 14" RZ basket weaves

I need center caps (bbs logos) are the 14" center caps 70 mm like the RM and RS? 

And is it possible to retrofit metal hex caps like the ones on the black forrest site?? 

Thanks


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Do you have the hex nut? Measure the opening for the cap, I imagine it will be 70mm as most places list caps as follows "RS/RM/RZ".

If all else fails call Doc @ Tire Rack (888 428 8355 ext. 665), [email protected] or Michael @ BBS USA (770-967-9848 ext 3027), [email protected]


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

the 15" rz caps are the same as the rm, and rs caps so it shouldnt be an issue. But i may be wrong. The locking mescinisim on the rs, and the rz is diffrent though, so you wont be able to make bfi rs, caps fit. The rm caps just snap in, I think they use the center bore, so you might be able to use those somehow.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

RS and RZ caps are the same, I have black caps with gold lettering @ $16 each (plus a little for shipping, or silver lettering for $ 18 each 

Both are 3 prong (no retaining ring)


----------



## tumyeto (Sep 13, 2006)

Measured the caps definately 70 mm thanks guys Doc I will be messaging you very soon. 

Wish I could use metal hex caps though


----------

